# Kein Platz für Text. Wie am besten lösen?



## mike555 (13. März 2007)

Hallo, 

wie löst man das am besten, wenn nicht genügend Platz da ist, um einen Text darzustellen so wie hier:

Link


----------



## Mark (13. März 2007)

Hi!

Wie unter http://www.tzinfo.de/gestrlb.html an der "3" ganz links z.B.: Pfeile von aussen ansetzen...
Ich selbst meine mal gesehen zu haben: die Pfeile nach aussen zu setzen und jeweils an der Pfeillinie im rechten Winkel einen Strich nach oben. Zwischen den "Senkrechten" den Text angeben...


```
| hier die länge     |
|--> |       | <-----|
```

Liebe Grüße,
Mark.


----------



## mike555 (14. März 2007)

Super, Danke.


----------

